# Anyone want Ameca Splendens (Butterfly Goodeids)?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice looking, energetic fish. They will eat hair algae, and pretty much any food you put in the tank. They are live bearers and reproduce fairly readily. Selling juvenile 1-1.5" size for $2. Fish Gallery will charge $6.99+. I can bring them to the meeting Sunday, or we can arrange a time for you to pick them up at our place.

Wikipedia entry

Adult Female (left) and Male (right):


Juvenile:


In a couple months, we should have Characodon Audax (Black Prince) Goodeid available as well.

Adult pair:


----------



## ridgell (Jun 29, 2010)

yes...please (2) i live in north dallas...advise how to proceed. question; will they eat my shrimp (ghost & cherry red)?


----------



## kleankord (Mar 29, 2010)

Were these the ones at the nada auction?


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

Yall... this post was in 06-26-2009


----------



## ridgell (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry followed a search for this fish to your post, and joined to post request....if any become available in future please advise. my primary residense is in guadalajara...original home for this 'now extinct in the wild' fish....if i can get them to breed i want to re-introduce them to a creek running through the jungle beneth my walls...to see house search my last name facebook.


----------

